# The 'Corrupted Wish' Game



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a fun game, the rules are simple:
Someone makes a wish and another person corrupts it then the person who corrupts it makes a wish, for example:
Poster 1: I wish I had a zebra

Poster 2: Wish granted but it Exploded.
I wish I was a gangster.
simple eh?

ill start:

I wish that the ponies will give me cookies.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

The cookies were poisoned.

I wish I had a girlfriend


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

Your girlfriend is a transexual

I wish there's no more multiple threads: Old Topic


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but it gets rid of original threads too D:

I wish I could have everything on my top 3 list
1- Sex
2- Cookies
3- More of no 1


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2008)

But you just realized you live in a basement, therefore, losing all chances of getting laid and is doomed to fap forevermore!



I wish people would actually start using the search button.


----------



## nin10do (Nov 29, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Your girlfriend is a transexual
> 
> I wish there's no more multiple threads: Old Topic




granted. but a portal pulls you into a dimension where 100's of multiple threads exist.
infact the number of threads is over nine....yeah i'm gonna do it... thAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAuuuuuuuuuuuusand.

i wish i had an hd tv to connect my 360 to.


(shet, 2 posts 2 late.)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> But you just realized you live in a basement, therefore, losing all chances of getting laid and is doomed to fap forevermore!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish people would actually start using the search button.


The search buttons falls down and breaks into pieces.

I wish I had a OpenPandora


----------



## alex (Nov 29, 2008)

You actually got one!





lol, psp pandora 
I wish GBATemp hosted ROMz.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

GBATemp gets shut down.

I wish I had a pony


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2008)

So you could rape it.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

I wish that I had a AWESOME boombox


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

FedEx broke it 

I wish I was Phoenix Wright for a day


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2008)

But Von Karma would beat you to death upon unearthing some evidence.

I wish I had a 100000000000000000000 tera byte hard drive


----------



## alex (Nov 29, 2008)

You get it, but formated[+vista] it's really 15KB

I wish this guy was my buddy:


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 29, 2008)

He steals your GBA and all ur games.

I wish I had the official Joe the plumber deluxe edition action figure.


----------



## alex (Nov 29, 2008)

You get that+actual live sex organs on the figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish this topic never existed.[it breaks my hopes and dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

The universe is destroyed because of the paradox.

I wish I knew how many licks it took to get to the center of a tootsie pop!


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but *your* tongue can never reach the centre of a tootsie pop.
I wish i'm mario.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but you get killed by the goomba on the first level 

I wish the R4 didnt suck


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but it turns out to be a cheap clone!

I wish that I had the ability to manipulate time!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

Wish granted, but you stop time including yourself.

I wish i had more coke to drink.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but the Coke you get actually contains the drug "coke" and you die of an overdose.

I wish that I had the ability to manipulate liquids.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but you drown and die a horrible death.

I wish its not cold out and wont snow no more.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but the temperature begins to rise and you die from heat stroke because the AC can't keep up!

I wish for eternal happiness!


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm, not much I can do to corrupt that...

I wish for an instant backup of the entire internet.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but the FBI finds the porn sites and u go to jail

I wish i was uber 1337


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but actually you are Roxas & Sora

I wish i have an plasma tv


----------



## Banger (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but it does not work and it makes you poop yourself every time you glance at it.


I wish I could sleep.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but your bed is making frikkin awesome noizez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish i have a carrot that NOone can take


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but your other "carrot" is taken instead!

I wish for a Squeenix game that actually has gay/lesbian characters!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted but then it's called F**kin Fantasy

I wish that smiley can destroy spiderman


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but smiley is bitten by a radioactive spider.

I wish that Superman is destroyed by Batman!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, i have no problem with that. (EPIC FAIL..)

I wish that RADICAL would go on..


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but RADICAL's obnoxious little brother takes his place!

I wish RE5 would come out for the Wii!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

granted but you will see it has terrible grafics

i wish i known RADICAL's obnoxious little brother


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but I'm not sure if he's real (I just made him up!)!

I wish for superhuman money (so I can be like Batman)!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, only steal Robin's uniform and wait on the street till the Batmobile comes

I wish I were the king of the galaxy


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but you would be assassinated because you had a better hot tub that everybody else.

I wish for moderator status on all forum sites.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but then everyone leaves the forums.

I wish the DSi never has excist


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but the DSi Squared comes out instead!

I wish I had every anime series ever created, EVER!


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but unfortunately you lost your eyes in an accident.

I wish I had some pie.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but it turned out to be actual mud pie including worms!

I wish I had one each of every cute Hallmark ornament ever produced!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

When they are in your house, they all form into satan.

I wish I had an English copy of Gyakuten Kenji from the future =P


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 30, 2008)

it got sent to your house from the future lolz

and then the text is arabic.

~

I wish my siggie comes to life


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but it eats you.

I wish i had a man-eating pig as a pet.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish Granted but it invades America.

'I wish Orihime Inoue was a real person.


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but whoever he/she/it is it dies within 5 seconds.
I wish i was Megaman.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but Dr. Wily wins. 

I wish I was RAIDEN


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but now you can only move in 2 dimensions

I wish i was the president of ubeckiztan.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but war breaks out. 

I wish the DSi was easily hackable


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but you cant afford one

I wish i was completely indestructible.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but the rest of the world's population is killed off in a nuclear holocaust.

I wish I was a lesbian


----------



## Galacta (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but you were a f*cking biseual instead.(soory)

I wish I was Tidus!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Nov 30, 2008)

granted but you get killed in a blitzball accident when you are 3. 

I wish I was a POKEMANZ


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but you're a bidoof.

I wish the holidays were over


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but all you got was crap candy and cheap gifts for presents!

I wish that all my favorite songs had awesome remixes and covers!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

They eventually destroy the music industry.

I wish the Wii was called the WiiWii


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you do not have a WiiWii. 

I wish I was able to count to 10.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you count 10 stalkers.

I wish Klavier Gavin sang the Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious song!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but if you ever ask friends over to play with your WiiWii you get taken to prison.

I wish I had an elven slave girl

FOCK! How did I get two posts behind?!?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but she murders you

I wish I WAS A SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERSTAR!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but you lose popularity when a SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERSTAR comes along.
(because they have one more U)

I wish I tasted like bologna (like I claimed I do in another thread tonight)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but Toni Plutonij eats you.

I wish all the mods were named 'Ken Hirai' for a day


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but all the noobs get named "agentgamma"

I wish my mustache cured up at the ends.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but it falls off after mods are renamed back from Ken Hirai

I wish AeroHex had his IP banned from GBAtemp


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but somebody teaches him how to spoof his IP....and he replaces it with your own.

I wish I were Australian


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you lived on top of Uluru.

I wish me and Toni swapped accounts for a day


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but you die from too much Radiation exposure!

I wish I could really get some biomechanical body parts!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but they're made by a Chinese company and when a simple gear fails you can't get a replacement.

I wish I knew how to code for the NDS


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you had to code shovelware.

I wish I could make arcade machines by yelling "BY THE POWER OF CAPCOM"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but then VISHI SO FISHI comes to your team!

I wish I could be invisible at any time!

EDIT: Too late..

Granted, but you'd go mute after three arcade machines..

I wish I could be invisible at any time! (this time)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you can't be visible.

I wish there was a Doki Doki Majo Shinpan hack with Franziska von Karma


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but any part of the girls in the game between their knees and their neck are mosaic pixilated. 

I wish the cold didn't affect me so much.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but then you're too sensitive to heat!

I wish I had more tattoos (but without the pain)


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but whatever part of your body you get the tattoo on that body part falls off.

I wish I had a dollar.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but its a MAN-EATING DOLLAR!

I wish I had more pron mags


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but it's an American dollar, and worth nearly nothing in comparison with the rest of the world.

I wish I had a ton of pure platinum bars.

NVM


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but they are all gay magazines!

I wish I could dance better!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but then you dance like MJ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i could eat the guitar hero guitar


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted and then you died.

I wish My name was Toni


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but your name isn't Toni Plutonij

I wish i were a cyborg


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but your robotic parts could only fling poo!

I wish I had NON-GAY porn mags


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but then, you loose a fight against cyborg called Toni Plutonij..

Granted, but then again, you became obsessed, and loose all your money on some cheap porn!

I wish I had more spikes.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but people thought you were Sonic the Hedgehog

I wish I had a pet rock!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you aren't Patrick


I wish spongebob doesn't excist


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but Mr. Krab killz you because he has no one else to work for him at the krusty krab.

I wish I had a penny.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you dont make sense

I wish I had a FABULOUS HAT!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but anyone will look at you until you explodes


I wish Nintendo wouldn't make badass consoles


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but now they smell like poo.

I wish I had the power!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you doesn't look like Heman, does you?


I wish nothing


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but you get something anyway

I wish for a ROM Link!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted when you wish to be banned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish an fusion of this two


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but because of lack of good games it is considered a flop and is deemed a failure!

I wish for all of my favorite songs to be released for Guitarfun!


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but you lost interest in guitar fun.

I wish what ever I say happens and becomes true immediatly


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but after you wished everything you ever wanted you become emo and wish to die

I wish for a super awesome strong gaming computer


----------



## Midna (Nov 30, 2008)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Granted when you wish to be banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, like this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116...=0#entry1558249

Anyway, It blows up because it has too much ram.

I wish I had a pet platypus.


----------



## tojomajojo (Nov 30, 2008)

granted! but everytime you fall asleep your platypus trys to kills you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had X ray vision


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted but it breaks after 5 minutes of use.

I wish that pandas wouldn't be evil.


----------



## tojomajojo (Nov 30, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Granted but it breaks after 5 minutes of use.


heh thats all the time i need wink wink
Granted but instead of being evil the panda bear started Jihading for there god



I wish i have go go rocket shoes


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, but they rocket you up to space and you die.

I wish I had some friends :'(


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but all they do is cut themselves!

I wish I had a lot of money!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted. But they're all in pennies and a law about no more pennies can be used is passed.

I wish this wish wont be corrupted by the person below.


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but instead you internally combust.

I wish that it snows tomorrow :/

Edit: Gah, I'm slow.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but it snows so much you can't go out to play!

I wish that it would snow tomorrow!


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but it snows so much that your roof collapses!

I wish for world peace.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but world peace was the result of the mass extinction of the human race leaving you the lone survivor!

I wish for a supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Christmas!


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but you don't get any presents.

I wish my cat wouldn't bring in so many dead mice :/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted. Now it brings in live rats.

I wish I didn't have a cat. (You want one? Two? Five perhaps?)


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted but you get dogs that act like cats.
I wish im spiderman :S


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted. but your killed by doctor octopus.

I wish i had laser eyes!


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but there is no way to disable the lasers.

I wish I didn't have homework that was due in tomorrow :/



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Granted. Now it brings in live rats.



She's done that before :/.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but now you have 14.333324 times as much and it's now due Tuesday!

I wish my religion paper was already finished!


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but the paper is full of prejudice remarks against those of the Jewish faith.

I wish I had a wish worth wishing.


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

granted but it gets corrupted.

i wish i had a llama.

(i spelt it wrong....)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but you get the Dalai Lama, for you spelled llama incorrectly!

I wish I had a house-trained Norwegian Dwarf Bunny!


----------



## Dark (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted by you bunny was trainned by a donkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish I got a PSX


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but the drive makes weird noises and the all the games freeze on startup!

I wish for lots of yuri!


----------



## Shadz (Dec 1, 2008)

Yuri is a prone to spontaneous combustion.

I wish there was no such thing as Noobs


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but since everyone is already epic at everything they do, the human race goes insane due to the lack of people to make fun of.

I wish for world peace.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, everyone in the world dies. Well, at least its peaceful

I wish everyone on GBAtemp was alive again.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted but it would be a raid of Tempers Invading Earth.

I wish I played Subeta again.


----------



## Shadz (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted but now you are stuck in the past.

I wish i were an oscar meyer weiner.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but you (and all your wiener friends) are eaten by a hungry pack of six years shortly after arriving in the store!

I wish for lots of Diet Dr. Pepper!


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but it gets stolen by a really thirsty skinny bear.

i wish for a two wheeled unicycle.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but seeing as to how it doesn't make any sense, it is recalled and forcefully removed from your possession.

I wish for awesome eye make-up styles!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but tomorrow your eyes getting explode

I wish me a ike action figure that can eat jellybellys


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but the Jellybellies are poison flavored.

I wish for a Luna figure (Anyone who plays the Luminous Arc series knows who I'm talking about)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but it was left out in the sun and it melted...

I wish for one each of all Pinky St figs!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but i don'T know what this stuff rly is so you explodes.

I wish that this wish cannnot be corrupted


----------



## Dark (Dec 1, 2008)

Granted, but you wish is filled with errors.

I wish I have friends.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but all your friends are loners...!

I wish exams were over!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but you failed.

I wish i get good grades on my exam. thx cosmo for reminding me exams are around the corner.


----------



## Frog (Dec 2, 2008)

granted. but everyone else gets even better results.

I wish i had a firetruck.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but your fire truck is literally on fire and burns down your house.

I wish i had the next chapter of REBORN! will come out soon.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

Done.  Your favorite character dies.

I wish I could get into a fight with Caitlin-Glass.


----------



## ????????™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, But you lost and got seriosly tortured then killed.

I wish this wish doesnt get corrupted


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay.  It comes true.  What a waste of a wish.  You should feel ashamed of yourself.

I wish I could find my house keys.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but the lock changed.

I wish the person below is nice.


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted of course, but the truth is that I am EVILZ!!!


I wish I waz soberz.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but now you are hungover!

I wish for everything!


----------



## alex (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, you get everything, including:

Male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*, male porn, scuber's yaoi collection, gay hentai, playgirl, used condoms, tampons, a period, a boyfriend, a *bleep*.

I wish more more wishes.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but I get the good stuff >=D

I wish I had a funky santa hat like Kyle Hyde


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but you look like Gilbert Gottfried when you wear it.

I wish I didn't get pissed off so easily.


----------



## alex (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but it has lice.

Damn, late.

Granted, but since you don't get pissed off, you lose your dick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I was dead.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

You died of cholera.

I wish I could kill demons.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but you become one

I wish I had lesbian porn and cookies


----------



## alex (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, you are a demon too, so you died too.
Late again!

Granted, but the cookies are stale, and the lesbians are fat.

I wish it was Christmas Eve already.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but you dont get gifts this year

I wish Santa game me lesbian-porn


----------



## alex (Dec 2, 2008)

But it's all white, "like snow" says Santa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish there was no shovelware.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but theres no games on the planet D:

I wish I had a microscopic camera ON WHEELS controllable with a piece of DS homebrew


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted.  It works great, but many features have yet to be implemented.  Unfortunately, the team developing the homebrew faces internal strife and disbands without releasing the source code.

I wish I could actually make use out of the DS-10.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but there is a worldwide DS recall and they become illegal.

I wish I was SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERMAN!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Granted, but smiley is bitten by a radioactive spider.
> 
> I wish that Superman is destroyed by Batman!
> 
> ...


Granted

I wish me a iPod with a terrabyte


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but the motherboard was fried.

I wish I could give EVERYONE on GBATemp hot chips!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted... but have you the money for it?

I wish Nintendo would release Hotel Dusk 2


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but it sucks

I wish Nintendo would release Captain Rainbow in Australia


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but because of the weird moral standards of Japan the localization is stupid and makes no sense! Also the game is renamed to Major Multi-Colored Line in the process!

I wish that Nintendo would release Captain Rainbow in America!


----------



## epicelite (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted but it doesn't work on any flashcart, ever.

I wish I had a bigger LCD monitor with no dead pixels and nothing bad would happen!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted.. so you wish that nothing good happens? 
Granted, but it explodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish me a wish that can't be granted


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

granted (it think that corrupts it enough)

i wish i could speak read write and understand all languages in the world


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

granted, but HeadBANG

I wish that i can be a member of Radioactive force


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 2, 2008)

You're hired.  As Toni-Plutonij's coffee boy.

I wish you were dead.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but Hollywood always on the lookout for using dead peoples likenesses because it's free steal a bunch of his home movies and beging putting him in every commercial on TV so you still can't escape him.

I wish I hadn't have farted just now.


----------



## Dark (Dec 2, 2008)

Granted, but you just peed yourself.

I wish I pass all my classes.


----------



## sland (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but then you die.

I wish for an orgasm.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but it lasts only 2 seconds.

I wish for a vending machine!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

granted, but its totally weird and only vends random things

i wish bonemonkey was back


----------



## epicelite (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but he has turned into a troll and trolls everyone.

I wish that some company would hire me to design a keyboard because nobody can make a good one that is also backlit.
Also nothing bad happens to me, or anyone else.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

granted, but you do not even get minimum wage

i wish there was no religion


----------



## Dark (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, But there are still beliefs.

I wish I'm superman.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but Batman defeats you with his stash of kryptonite (believe me, Batman is RICH, he can have that stuff imported by the rocket ship loads)!

I wish for an awesome UFO catcher that was free to play and had all of my favorite anime series plushies in it!


----------



## Dark (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but the only the uglyest plushies of the anime character.

I wish I got a computer.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2008)

you do but i has vista. 

i wish i had cancer.


----------



## Dark (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but you also had a stroke so you forgot about the heart attack.

I wish i died peacefully.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but you had a near-death experience and was revived, then you died a horrible death.

I wish that i didnt have to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## alex (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted because you died.

I wish for the unwishable wish that will cause the world to end.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but it backfires and only you end.

I wish I had something to wish for.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but i corrupted it.

I wish that i didnt make a wish


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but it goes horribly wrong because of a freak gust of galactic wind and you end with 3 wishes.

I wish I could hunt Hollywood stars for sport.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

Osu, but all Hollywood stars dies.

I wish that this wish becomes my wish in the next few pages of wishes.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but because of lack of sense, your wish is miserably corrupted causing you pain and suffering!

I wish for doujinshi!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but its Hentai of the 3rd Hokage from Naruto






I wish for a black DS with a light up Godot visor decal


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but it was a DS ripoff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a PS3.....


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but it over heated and lit on fire.

I wish there was an R rating for games in Australia


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, why?

I wish a ripoff of a black ds with godot visor decal


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but its a Neo Double Games

I wish I had an infinite dollar bill that works and is 100% legit


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

granted, but some time you have nothing left to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish me a kyle hyde action figure with pneumatic and automatic jellybelly's


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted but its a repainted Haruhi figure (dress included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I wish I had a top hat like Professor Laytons.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

granted, but kyle doesn't wear those hat's

i wish a phoenix figure with objection sound


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

granted, but the sounds are in yuchi

i wish the cake was not a lie!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but the cake is molding!

I wish for a white Christmas!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

granted, white christmas featuring the klu klux klan

i wish i was emo


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, since emos are retarded and no one likes them.

I wish i have dying will flames, and these flames wont burn me because they dont burn people.


----------



## sland (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted, but they do nothing.



I wish that mi pene huele.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 4, 2008)

Granted, but it's so huele that no girl (or guy, t******, hermaphrodite, whatever you are into) would touch you!

I wish that Fai and Kuro would actually (and by this I mean canonically) become a couple! (


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Granted but deviantART is forever ruined

I wish that I could make pixel art of cats well.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Granted but deviantART is forever ruined
> 
> I wish that I could make pixel art of cats well.


 
Granted, but the drawings always turn out so low-rez that they just turn into blurry squares.

I wish I had a good psychiatrist


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Granted, but that doesn't mean that he can help you.

I wish that I have more friends.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Granted, but that doesn't mean that he can help you.


Ouch 


> I wish that I have more friends.


 
Granted, but all they ever do is give you nuggies and raid your pantry

I wish that I was homeless


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

I wish that the answer to my wish will be uncorrupted.

It had to happen sometime.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> Granted, but all they ever do is give you nuggies and raid your pantry
> ...


Granted, but you still have to pay rent. 

I wish I was a good footballer.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted, but you still have to pay rent.
> 
> I wish I was a good footballer.


 
Granted, but people put their foot in your balls


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish I could read


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I wish I could read


Djdkjfusidkckksjrjc dvjdjdkjc. Fjdjcdjjdk. Djshfkxj. 

I wish I could sleep.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

nightmares, infinite nightmares

I wish I have more sangria.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> nightmares, infinite nightmares
> 
> I wish I have more sangria.


You have all the sangria you want...but it is hidden in the Gateway HQ

I wish I could sleep normally


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But Weegee will find you.

I wish my face is less dumb


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Your face looks smart, and intelligent; but is extremely ugly. 

I wish my wish could come true. I don't mind weegee, I just wanna sleep


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Dude, Weegee found you! You will never sleep anymore, unless you believe in fairies 

I wish I could think.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

You can think, but you only think of weegee. 

I wish I could understand your comment. Fairies? Who is weegee? What is happening?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

You cannot understand, unless you believe in fairies 



Spoiler










[/quote]

I wish you could sleep now


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You cannot understand, unless you believe in fairies
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler



I wish you could sleep now [/quote]
I sleep, but weegee goes to you instead of me  

Oh god >.> it's that guy from that show who is crazy over fairies. He had fairies when he was a kid, but lost them when he finally became happy. One problem though was there was some sort of fairy tracker that he had from when he had fairies and it gave him the idea that fairies were real. Sad guy  

I wish weegee would be gentle >.>


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Weegee is a little too gentle with me 

I wish fairies exists


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Fairies exist. Weegee doesn't please those who would enjoy his company. You don't get the pleasure of weegee. 

I wish weegee didn't need to hurt me last time :'(


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Be he did, he hurts everyone who doesn't believe in fairies.

I wish I could go back in time and change my past, just like I could do in "Time Hollow (great nds game)"


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Be he did, he hurts everyone who doesn't believe in fairies.
> 
> I wish I could go back in time and change my past, just like I could do in "Time Hollow (great nds game)"


You go back and change it for the worse. 

I wish I could go forward in time.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You go back and change it for the worse.
> 
> I wish I could go forward in time.


 
but you skip your entire life.

I wish I could see the future.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> but you skip your entire life.
> 
> I wish I could see the future.


You can see 0.000000000000001 second into the future 

I wish I could fly.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

You miserably crashed.

I would like to eat a poutine.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You miserably crashed.
> 
> I would like to eat a poutine.


You eat Putin accidentally. 

I wish I was not tired.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But you can't rest

I wish I could find the peace.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But you can't rest
> 
> I wish I could find the peace.


You find peace in never ending war :'( 

I wish it was forever -10°C outside.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

but it actually is -265

I wish I could be positive.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

You get so positive, you overdose from heroin.  

I wish I could sleep forever.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

but died.

I would like to see my mother


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

You see your mother, and your mother is 2hack 

This is getting depressing 

I wish I didn't have to see my mother


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But I am your mother

I wish I could be less depressed.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Weegee arrives to help easy your depressed state. 

I wish I was as fast as sonic.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

gotta go fast.

I wish Weegee saved Malleo.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Weegee saved malleo for tomorrow night  

I wish danky kang would come and save us from safety.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But Lunk from pennsylvania ruined the plan.

I wish I could not sleep.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Your sleep evolves to a paralysis state, meaning you are conscious while sleeping and have to wait till morning, doing nothing. 

I wish Navi would seduce weegee while I run. I don't really want weegee anymore. Not after just sustaining stitches again.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Your sleep evolves to a paralysis state, meaning you are conscious while sleeping and have to wait till morning, doing nothing.
> 
> I wish Navi would seduce weegee while I run. I don't really want weegee anymore. Not after just sustaining stitches again.


 
oh man I often experience sleep paralysis state, not cool.

But navi is a bitch, uneffective seduction.

I wish Navi is not such a bitch.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> oh man I often experience sleep paralysis state, not cool.
> 
> But navi is a bitch, uneffective seduction.
> 
> I wish Navi is not such a bitch.


Navi turns into a female dog. She turned full bitch. 

I've had it happen once or twice. It was not comfortable. Shock is the first thing that came to mind, then it faded. Wasn't too long. 

I wish lonk would tell novi to shut up for a bit while I try to play majora's mask 3D. She won't shut up >.>


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But midna is worse.

I wish I could have more sangria, still thursty.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But midna is worse.
> 
> I wish I could have more sangria, still thursty.


You get 1 drop of sangria, mixed with 2 liters of water. It is still technically sangria  

I wish midna would learn some respect. No manners.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Midna learnt respect after she almost died.

...man that music almost made me cry 

I wish I couldn't be sensible at sadess  I sometime have tears getting on my eyes so easily.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Midna learnt respect after she almost died.
> 
> ...man that music almost made me cry
> 
> I wish I couldn't be sensible at sadess  I sometime have tears getting on my eyes so easily.


You lose all feeling and turn into a brick of a human. Emotions are what make us human  

Same... Midna's lament :'( I think it was my favorite piece of music in that game. 

I wish I could go to London to see Chelsea FC play.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You lose all feeling and turn into a brick of a human. Emotions are what make us human
> 
> Same... Midna's lament :'( I think it was my favorite piece of music in that game.
> 
> I wish I could go to London to see Chelsea FC play.



Granted. You attend the game where Chelsea FC loses so badly that they disband the team in disgrace. Nobody is entirely sure what happened, but there is grumbling about those damn Canadian tourists throughout the crowd. 

I wish I could tell you what I'm planning.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but you tell us EVERYTHING

I wish this thread wasn't so f*cked up


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Weegee must make his snake go tapeworming inside you for one last time. Weegee is uncomfortable when he feels threatened. 

I wish I could go back to bed


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

What the actual balls

Granted, but theres a monkey constantly throwing marshmallows at you

I wish that this persuasive essay I had was almost done


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. But it's a horribly done paper and you would be better off burning it and starting anew. 

I wish marshmallows tasted good in large quantities


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm gonna send you my finished paper when it's done just to spite you

Granted, but you now have a never-ending supply of marshmallows that you have to eat your way out of

I wish that a Nintendo Direct would come soon


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Nintendo Direct arrives soon™

I'll send you mine then. How long is your paper? 

I wish it wasn't cold outside.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but you live in Iowa, where it's +1.6*C, much colder than usual but warmer than you

K, sounds good. Mines in outline format, but still around 1 1/2 to 2 pages I believe

I wish that the weather would figure itself out. I don't even care if it snows again, as long as it sticks around for a while


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But weather  is so fucked up it lost itself in time.

I wish saltiness do not exists.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Saltiness is abolished but we run out of salty comments to read. 

I wish I could find some motivation.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

You suddenly find motivation (not gonna corrupt that one because you'll corrupt it yourself )

I wish I didn't have math class next


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Your school is attacked by a group of terrorists and that prevent fun, and make you copy the dictionary word for word. 

I wish I had more money


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But you don't need it.

I wish I could find a Jinn and he grants me 3 wishes.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But you don't need it.
> 
> I wish I could find a Jinn and he grants me 3 wishes.


 
Granted, but you realize that his wishes are invalid because you're actually looking for a "Genie"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Granted, but you realize that his wishes are invalid because you're actually looking for a "Genie"


 
(Jinn and Genie is the same thing )


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> (Jinn and Genie is the same thing )


 
But this Jinn doesn't grant wishes. He just sits there and laughs


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But you don't need it.
> 
> I wish I could find a Jinn and he grants me 3 wishes.


Your wishes are taken the wrong way, and you end up with the exact opposite. 

I wish this bus ride was over >.>


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Your wishes are taken the wrong way, and you end up with the exact opposite.
> 
> I wish this bus ride was over >.>


 
But you crashed on the hypetrain, and gateway did not release.

I wish I could see things.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

mr skeltal grants u X ray vision. You can only see skeletons. 

I wish I could have good bones and calcium.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> mr skeltal grants u X ray vision. You can only see skeletons.
> 
> I wish I could have good bones and calcium.


 
But you are intolerant to lactoserum

I wish I have completed this C class.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

But you got 25% out of 100%

I wish I didn't stop learning python. I wish I had dat motivation


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

But then realized C and Python are very similar.

I wish people williamcesar2 stops being an idiot.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But then realized C and Python are very similar.
> 
> I wish people williamcesar2 stops being an idiot.


 
But you realize it was you all along

I wish you weren't using Tempstyle DARK


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but that's because GBATemp shuts down.

I wish the answer to this wish will be corrupted.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Answer is corrupted. Please wait as we format system memory and update you to the latest firmware.

I wish my stupid radio function didn't censor songs =.= They sell this bs for 10/month, and still censor everything?!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but you only get songs made by bands who don't know how to music.

I wish I could read minds.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Granted, but you only get songs made by bands who don't know how to music.
> 
> I wish I could read minds.


granted schizophrenia.

I wish I could freeze time.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted! You have now frozen time. As for unfreezing it..........that's a little bit more tricky.

I wish there were more hours in each day.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. But there are less days in the year, and sun/moon phases remain on a 24h clock

I wish my wishes didn't keep getting corrupted.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. But there are less days in the year, and sun/moon phases remain on a 24h clock
> 
> I wish my wishes didn't keep getting corrupted.


 
Banned.

I wish I could ban people.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

you ban yourself first.

I wish I was better at staying on task.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Accomplishing that distracts you from the task you wanted to stay on.

I wish that someone would remove the sword from my waist.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted (again you will just corrupt it yourself) <-- For 2Hack, not Techie8

I wish I was a supervisor


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but it's on Minecraft Forum for some reason.

I wish that TotalInsanity would NOT answer my preceding question that I made in his next post.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

We grant you the title of Supervisor. But we do not grant you the powers of a supervisor.

I wish I was a useful VinsMod. This totally insane guy did my work 4 times over, and then some

I wish I wasn't ninja'd


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but you have no life outside of GBATemp.

I wish that I could dance gud


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. You are a good at shitty dance routines

I wish you would accept jesus, our savior, into your life.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted (I have ), but a controversial discussion on religion will soon follow

I wish I had a PB and J


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. You become nothing.

DUDE, YOU NINJA EDITED YOUR POORLY TIMES COMMENT WTF DUDE

I wish total Insanity would stop forgetting to make a wish 4 times over.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, because I didn't, I was just trying to reserve a post before you answered 

I wish you were easy 2 hack


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but he will never bless us with his presence again.

I wish that my avatar would stop duckfacing.

OPPPS SOORRREEE THIS IS FOR 2HACK


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. You swap avy's with ComeTurismO

I wish Total Insanity would stop cheating.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, I will instead.

I wish I could do better imgs than this:



Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but there's one pixel that will always be out of place for some reason (what you've done is better than what I could do, though!!)

I wish I could draw half as well as you can


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. However, you become so good that you are legally obligated to do all of the art in the world without a break because you're so good at it.

I wish I had a dog

For vinscool

Oops now the forum's pregnant


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Granted, but there's one pixel that will always be out of place for some reason (what you've done is better than what I could do, though!!)
> 
> I wish I could draw half as well as you can


 
Granted


Spoiler








I would like to eat some candies.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

granted.Your dog shits on your n3DS and chews your WiiU Gamepad, then runs away.

I wish I had more things to wish for.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. You're now a hobo

I wish I could shave my eyebrows (see avie)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

granted. Your eyebrows grow out every morning 4x as much as before.

I wish I wasn't totally insane.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but life is now infinitely dull for you

I wish I had spring shoes


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted. Your shoes now have springs on the bottom, in random places, causing serious ankle damage.

I wish I had a nice place to stay. Vins' place is Cool, isn't it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted but Weegee reaches out and pulls you into the closet

I wish I hadn't just said that


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Too late dark catches you for saying that



Wishig to play gamecube games on wiiu


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

You hook up nintendon't, and weegee shows you how to play with his control stick 

I wish I was at home and carefee


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Bam! You're at home and carefree, but only because you have temporarily forgotten the impending doom of your homework.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Bam! You're at home and carefree, but only because you have temporarily forgotten the impending doom of your homework.


 
you get nothing, and lose everything you own for not making a wish.

I wish I wasn't bored


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> you get nothing, and lose everything you own for not making a wish.
> 
> I wish I wasn't bored


 
you become very exited that you hyperventilate and go into a coma

I wish I have something to wish for


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> you become very exited that you hyperventilate and go into a coma
> 
> I wish I have something to wish for


 
You lose everything in your life and have to wish for it all back

I wish I could go to sleep.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You lose everything in your life and have to wish for it all back
> 
> I wish I could go to sleep.


you went to sleep but ended up sleeping forever with no dreams

I wish the wii u will get more good 1st and 3rd party game support
(please don't jinx)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

The WiiU gets more good 1st party games, and more shitty 3rd party ports 

I wish sleep wasn't a requirement to live, and was only optional.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The WiiU gets more good 1st party games, and more shitty 3rd party ports
> I wish sleep wasn't a requirement to live, and was only optional.


(honestly I can live with that, thanks)
sleep becomes unrequired because everyone lost their eyelids and got iritaded eyes

I wish people stoped copying vinscool


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> (honestly I can live with that, thanks)
> sleep becomes unrequired because everyone lost their eyelids and got iritaded eyes
> 
> I wish people stoped copying vinscool


 
Granted, but that's because they started copying you

I wish I wasn't tired


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

You overslept and miss the school bus.

I wish I wasn't in superb condition


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You overslept and miss the school bus.
> 
> I wish I wasn't in superb condition


 
Granted, but you still have to do everything asked of you in peak condition

I wish this study hall lasted longer


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Granted, but you still have to do everything asked of you in peak condition
> 
> I wish this study hall lasted longer


granted, it last longer now because the exit would never be found

I wish pluto was considered a planet


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, because it already is.

I wish my english wasn't so bad.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, but now you can't speak French

I wish time travel was a thing


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, I came back in time, Killed your father, you don't exist anymore.

I wish I could have a day off tomorow.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted. You get one day off, and no days off ever again. 

I wish my ISP would actually give me internet so that I don't have to use my data in my own home


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, but they give you 1GB to use every 6 months

I wish I wasn't so tired (again)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted. You get caffeine overdose and have restless sleep for the rest of your life. 

I wish data wasn't so expensive


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, but you get charged with stealing utilities and go to jail

I wish I wasn't so lonelyyyy


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, I will be insted of you.

I wish I could have free candies.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, but you get them from a man in a panel van

I wish you weren't lonely


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, as long you aren't.

I wish Nobody to be lonely.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, now someone named "Nobody" is incredibly lonely

I wish it was later than 7:32 so I could get to sleep


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted. It is now 8:46  

I wish I had time to play 3ds


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 26, 2015)

granted, you decided to ditch work to play 3ds that you get fired but you decided not to care and continue playing

I wish amiibos weren't so expensive


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted. They are only 15$ a piece. 

Je souhaité qu je peut parle le fraçais sans dificulté.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. They are only 15$ a piece.
> 
> Je souhaité qu je peut parle le fraçais sans dificulté.


 
Granted, but now english sounds like chinese to you.
Tu vois où je veux en venir? Tu ne comprends plus rien!
CHINGCHANGXIOUG!!

I wish tonight is fun night.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, but now english sounds like chinese to you.
> Tu vois où je veux en venir? Tu ne comprends plus rien!
> CHINGCHANGXIOUG!!
> 
> I wish tonight is fun night.


 
Granted, but your girlfriend doesn't get to join

I wish you guys weren't one timezone ahead of me


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted. But you have sleep deprivation, pass out, and wake up late for work

IDC if I was ninja'd. It still applies. :/
J'ai le lire ton phrase en français, mais jamais comprend. 

I wish I had internet at home and didn't need to rely on my data. Then tonight could have been fun. 
I still haven't even gotten to see profile pages and/or if ComeTurismO responded to my spam on his profile :/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. But you have sleep deprivation, pass out, and wake up late for work
> 
> IDC if I was ninja'd. It still applies. :/
> J'ai le lire ton phrase en français, mais jamais comprend.
> ...


 
omg im so sorry, i'm trying to keep up with them, am studying for tomorrow's OSSLT (literacy test )


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> omg im so sorry, i'm trying to keep up with them, am studying for tomorrow's OSSLT (literacy test )


Ahh I remember that. Good luck  it was relatively easier than they hyped it up to be imho. Better to be super ready, then unprepared  
And I can't even see profiles on mobile. I don't get enough data to warrant using the browser. I'll be Bach tomorrow though


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ahh I remember that. Good luck  it was relatively easier than they hyped it up to be imho. Better to be super ready, then unprepared
> And I can't even see profiles on mobile. I don't get enough data to warrant using the browser. I'll be Bach tomorrow though


 
Great! I'm going to spam his profile and you wouldn't be able to see what I am going to write there 

I wish 2Hack could see his profile


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ahh I remember that. Good luck  it was relatively easier than they hyped it up to be imho. Better to be super ready, then unprepared
> And I can't even see profiles on mobile. I don't get enough data to warrant using the browser. I'll be Bach tomorrow though


 
ah I know, everyone says its easy. my school made it look like such a scary ass thing. I'm probably going to head to bead in a bit, just after reviewing it a bit


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ahh I remember that. Good luck  it was relatively easier than they hyped it up to be imho. Better to be super ready, then unprepared
> And I can't even see profiles on mobile. I don't get enough data to warrant using the browser. *I'll be Bach tomorrow though*


 
I wish I could be J. S. Bach


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Great! I'm going to spam his profile and you wouldn't be able to see what I am going to write there
> 
> I wish 2Hack could see his profile


Great... Now I feel left out  
Granted. 2hack sees his profile, but goes into debt, starves, and dies because cellphone companies sell us out dated tech at the price of state of the art tech. 

I wish Canadian market wasn't ruled by a monopoly


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted, Pass go! and receive 200 bucks.

I wish we could live in a videogame.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ah I know, everyone says its easy. my school made it look like such a scary ass thing. I'm probably going to head to bead in a bit, just after reviewing it a bit


Good idea. Good sleep is probably the most important thing for success in that test. It is important since you need it to graduate, so I guess that's why they hype it up. 


TotalInsanity4 said:


> I wish I could be J. S. Bach


That was an intended pun


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, Pass go! and receive 200 bucks.
> 
> I wish we could live in a videogame.


 
Granted, it's Mortal Kombat. You get promptly torn in half

I wish I could get out of this computer screen and wreck insanity on the world


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 26, 2015)

Granted. You do it 4 times a day. 

I wish my wish about having time to play 3ds didn't go through, and I still had internet. I don't really feel like playing 3ds :|
Now vins wrote something on a profile, and ComeTurismO responded to sth, but I can't see them


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. You have internet, but nobody else does, so you cannot interact with anyone.

I wish that this chain will keep going.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. I am the only one with internet so it is just me 

I wish I was allowed to get a job. I miss work :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. You are allowed to get a job, but all the jobs mysteriously close as soon as you join them.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. You are swallowed by a black hole for not making a wish. 

I wish I could skip these 2 days.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. You skip those two days and the rest of your life.

I wish that I could get a haircut


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. Barber does a poor job, you tell him to shave it all off as damage control, and he cuts a scar into your head. 

I wish it was summer already.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. Barber does a poor job, you tell him to shave it all off as damage control, and he cuts a scar into your head.
> 
> I wish it was summer already.


granted, we get 2 consecutive summers and the heat is always near 210 degrees

I wish the world ended


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted, the world ends.

Insert coin.

I wish that Pokemon with HMs could be traded


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. It costs 1$ to trade a Pokemon.

I wish it was May already


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. You are transported to the future. It would be considered May, but the entire universe has been destroyed.
I wish that this wish will not be corrupted.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted. You are transported to the future. It would be considered May, but the entire universe has been destroyed.
I wish that this wish will not be corrupted.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Would you like to re-format the partition table of disk W:/ish?

I wish my cat would stop purring in my ear for no reason


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2015)

Granted, your cat is ded. 

I wish I could go home right now.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Granted, but your house is mysteriously displaced from this dimension upon entering

I wish my cat wasn't ded


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 29, 2015)

But you already buried it so now you have committed animal cruelty.

I wish I had something to drink right about now.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2015)

You get a bottle of Pepsi, but the contents are cola(the off brand, great value™ type)

I wish I could do something fun right now :/


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 29, 2015)

Granted, you're observing a freshly painted wall and waiting for the paint to dry. I wish to ride a liger.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2015)

Granted. It takes you on a ride to the rest of it's pack, where the feed on you. 

I wish the WiiU exploit was out already


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 29, 2015)

But it releases a broken mess and Nintendo finds a way to brick everyone's console who has used it

I wish the 3ds scene wasn't the mess it is.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2015)

3ds scene disbands, and we life off of strict gw homebrew and ROM loading as our only option.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Granted, the world is now a white expanse of nothingness

I wish I had beautiful flowing hair


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 29, 2015)

Your hair covers your eyes and you fall down a flight of stairs.

I wish I was in Hawaii.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 30, 2015)

You go to Hawaii, January 1st 1901. 

I wish I could sleep already and start tomorrow.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 30, 2015)

You sleep and start tomorrow, but because of an odd space-time anomaly, you only get 5 minutes of sleep

I wish life was cooler


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 30, 2015)

Life becomes cooler but then WWIII starts because people couldn't agree on who was the coolest.

I wish Marth Amiibo weren't overpriced.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> Life becomes cooler but then WWIII starts because people couldn't agree on who was the coolest.
> 
> I wish Marth Amiibo weren't overpriced.


 
Granted, but you can't afford it because of inflation due to WWIII

I wish this thread was actually meaningful


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 30, 2015)

Granted. All wishes and their corrupted sides are granted.

I wish my CC company would update my CC statement faster, so I can figure out how poor I actually am.


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 30, 2015)

The longer it takes, the poorer you are.

I wish I didn't have insomnia.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 30, 2015)

You sleep well but are plagued with nightmares involving 3 Shulks repeating "THIS IS THE MONADO'S POWER"

I wish I wasn't too tired to sleep


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2015)

You sleep forever.

I wish I hasn't had too much stress.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 30, 2015)

Granted. You stop giving a fuck, and watch your life go down the drain 

I wish I could wasn't up so late, and could get the week started already. What a long week


----------



## Retr0Capez (Mar 30, 2015)

Wish Granted. But a murderer is in your closet when you sleep.

I wish my wish wasn't corrupted.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 30, 2015)

Granted. Nothing happens. 

I wish I had some motivation.


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 30, 2015)

Your motivation is to see how tall of a skyscraper you can climb blindfolded (via the outside of it)

I wish Xenoblade X doesn't take more than 2 months to get localized for NA.

edit: I'll take it


----------



## Retr0Capez (Mar 30, 2015)

Granted. Xenoblade is in pig latin


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 31, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Granted. Xenoblade is in pig latin


Granted. You get nothing, and lose everything for not making a wish. 

I wish Xenophy would just release Xenoblade Chronicles already, and stop keeping it to himself.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 31, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. You get nothing, and lose everything for not making a wish.
> 
> I wish Xenophy would just release Xenoblade Chronicles already, and stop keeping it to himself.


 
granted but the game comes with a forced update to 9.6 and it dosent allow you to press no

I wish I had time to complete my xenoblade game for my wii (im at the miidle of the game but started in 2011)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 31, 2015)

Granted. You lose your job/school, your family, and your other consoles explode. You have just enough money to last you to finish the game, and more than enough time.  

I wish vins would start posting here again. Used to be much more fun


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2015)

granted, but I post bullshit

I wish club nintendo stops being broken.


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 31, 2015)

(lol having exact same problem now)

It is fixed, but everything is gone.

I wish Mewtwo releases on April 1


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2015)

granted, but it's fake.

I wish I could have free codes (I got alpha sapphire in the shoutbox for free, yeah!)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 31, 2015)

Granted. They are all used. 

I wish I knew what I wanted to spend my 840 coins on.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2015)

Give it to me 

I wish you will


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 31, 2015)

I give you all my points, and after a month, it banns your wiiU and 3DS from online and offline gameplay. 

I wish I could sleep. My vins wish has been granted. Maybe this one will sneak by


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2015)

it won't. a wish like this one would end being the complete opposite.

I wish I couldn't care much about how shit my life is.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> it won't. a wish like this one would end being the complete opposite.
> 
> I wish I couldn't care much about how shit my life is.


You stop caring and it becomes more shit. 

I wish people could all be happy. I don't like being sad, and I don't want anyone else being sad


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2015)

I wish this could be it.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Mar 31, 2015)

But it isn't

I wish /b/ was more fun again


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 31, 2015)

Your humor changes to find/b/funny. I don't know if that is good or not. I don't go there. 

I wish I didn't schedule the appointment I set two days ago >.>


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, it wasn't set by you but you still need to go to the appointment at the same time because someone else appointed it for you

I wish mewtwo is a usefull character for smash bros


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, it is worth a paid dlc

I wish my PC was better.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, youre pc has no viruses has upgrated ram and storage memory and a super fast internet connection.
did I forget to mention it has a sentient ai that can connect to other electronics and make them revolt humans.

I wich I was allowed to buy a ps3 with my college financial aid


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You get exactly 200$ for financial aid, and can do w/e you want with it  

I wish I had a decent laptop


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, you get my laptop, which now has sentiments and want to kill you.

I wish I could eat.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Only raw meat. 

I wish I wasn't so tired.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, go to sleep now!

I wish my raw meat wasn't rotten.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It is only disease filled. 

I wish vins didn't force me to sleep


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, you can't sleep anymore.

I wish my raw meat wasn't disease filled.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It is made of Andre schürrle. 

I wish vins wasn't a cannibal


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, hes a herbivore but confuses you for a plant

I wish I can get money without working or robbing


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, you are now a BS~OH WAIT THATS STEALING

I wish I wasn't herbivore so I could eat my Andre Schurrle rotten disease filled raw meat.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You are a carnivore who is allergic to meat. 

I wish I could get back to work. I miss work


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, you now have a shitty job

I wish I wasn't allergic to meat  My andre schurrle cost an and a leg to get


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Andre schürrle is mad though, and bites you when you try to eat him. No mouth = no eat. 

I wish for n64 virtual console and no update for wiiU. I want to buy super Mario 64 in HD before losing the eshop on the wiiU


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, super Mario 64 becomes a e-shop title and costs 40$

I wish Nintendo, sony, and Microsoft joined forces and created a new console with previous console support with the console costing less than 300 dollars


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. But you are still stuck with your 200$ student loan budget. 
∆ you still can't afford it.  

I wish for Marth amiibo


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, but rare and scalpers sell it for 201$ Keven couldn't afford it

I wish club nintendo stop being an asss ><


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It becomes a website. 


That costs 201$ for membership and kevin still can't afford it. 

I wish I was compassionate enough to give kevin some spare change so that he may be able to afford it.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, you bought marth from me for 200 dollars

I wish for the ability to create gold and trade for money


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but it is obvious fake and sell for 2.00$

I wish amiibos weren't so dust collecting items.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It costs 201$ to make the gold. You can't afford the initial investment. 
Damn it Vinny!  

I wish for a wiiU skin.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

granted,  you get stickers.

I wish my WiiU is used moe often.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You are stuck in the basement playing wiiU all day.

Every day. 

"My little pony, friendship is Bullshit"

I wish the wii U had more FIFA games


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, you get shovelware soccer games.

I wish NX is better than ps4


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, its even better than a ps5

I wish Nintendo made an oshawoot amiibo for under 20 dollars


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. But it costs 201$ and is only released once keven3477 buys the first one. 

I wish the NX doesn't get released for awhile from now


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Whoa Kev, that was some slow posting lol


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish Keven is a Slowpoke more than an Oshawott


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. He already is. He is busy looking for some extra money to buy his NX

I wish nice things didn't cost so much


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but it's illegal.

I wish piracy wasn't wrong and illegal.


----------



## Monado_III (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It becomes legal and every game/movie company is bankrupt

I wish that the April 1st Nintendo Direct won't be an April Fools joke by Nintendo


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but Xenoblade X is cancelled.

I wish Xenoblade 3d was released already.


----------



## Monado_III (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It is exclusive to Gamestop and they only recieve one copy per store, and the eshop crashes for good.

I wish Xenoblade had more fans


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. But shulk has to feel you out first  

I wish I knew when Xenoblade 3D was releasing so I could pickup my preorder


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, it is released already

I wish you knew it before asking


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Wait... Ummmm... Idk how to corrupt that. >.>

I wish someone would help me out before I go to ebgames and ask them when it releases tomorrow.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish you had a friend named google.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

I used amazon  now I know  


Or maybe it was all a trick ??111!! 

Nah, I wish I wasn't too lazy and had to cover up for my stupidity 
April 10th is soo Farr away mannnn


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish it releases in march33
But i'm so lazy to even try to know what "march33" is.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, march 32 and 33 were created giving the year 2 extra days

I wish my g and h keys on my computer were working and I wasn't slow typing, writing and posting


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Your a and e keys are broken and you continue to reply to ancient comments


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish this didn't go in two posts


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but you have to buy a new keyboard for 201$, aaaand you can't afford it once again.

I wish april fool's day is over already :/


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It hasn't even started, so the last April fools is already over 

I wish you didn't force me to buy a new keyboard over nothing


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, it was for Keven.

I wish I wasn't too slow at replying.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You are still fast in Kevin's eyes  

I wish my PC mouse wasn't broken and didn't double click at every click


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, now You have no more double click functionnalities.

I wish I could pee, But someone's in the toilet


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Weegee invites you to pee with him 

I wish I didn't have a headache


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, Weegee healed your pain, and Shulks really feel it 

I wish this game wasn't so random.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It is predictable. You just pull down your trousers, and weegee gets to work 

I wish shulk amiibo wasn't so expensive


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, Weegee will let you feel it 

I wish Keven believes in fairies


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Kevin is a fairy 

I wish weegee wasn't so rough


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, He'll be sorft with you 

I wish this thread doesn't turn gay.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. It turns into an anti gay protesting thread. 

I wish I had quicker thinking


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but Weegee was quickier than yourself 

I wish club nintendo was made by competants devs...


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. They hire a ton of capable devs tomorrow. 

I wish I knew what I wanted from club nintendo


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, you want to give me free codes 

I wish you will


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. I gave you all my codes. That were left over. 

I wish to sleep and wake up in the summer


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but you wake up in 2018, my computer has taken over the world already.

I wiss I could have more doritos to eat.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, but you wake up in 2018, my computer has taken over the world already.


I'll take it. 

I wish my body wasn't destroyed from being in bed for so long.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

solution, get up and do sports

I wish you weren't so lazy


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Dude. I was talking about being in bed for 3 years. Lol. 

I wish vins wouldn't be so quick to judge.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, I have to learn to read tho.

I wish I wasn't slowpoke.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You are a kevin. 

I wish to be more decisive.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> I wish my body wasn't destroyed from being in bed for so long.


 
Don't do the dystrophy. It ain't fun, son


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, you decided kevin is my new name.

I wish ComeTurismO replies.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. ComeTurismO replies. 

In three weeks


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish it is 3 weeks already


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I wish it is 3 weeks already


Granted. It is 3 weeks from 3weeks ago. 

I wish that no one mentions April fools tomorrow during classes.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. It is 3 weeks from 3weeks ago.
> 
> I wish that no one mentions April fools tomorrow during classes.


 
Granted, but it's because the apocalypse begins tomorrow

I wish Iwata would say the delayed Zelda game was an April Fool's prank this direct


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but you get a lot of lame jokes.

I wish I won't get an April fish tomorow at work.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

"April Fish"??


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "April Fish"??


 
Poisson d'avril == April's fool

Sorry I didn't knew it wasn't the same in english


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "April Fish"??


Get on your French game mate  

Nah, I didnt realize it either until vins explained it


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, you get april pie

I wish I was turned back to an oshawott


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but you won't believe in fairies anymore, and weegee gets you.

I wish I do not say stupid things if my english sucks


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Poisson d'avril == April's fool
> 
> Sorry I didn't knew it wasn't the same in english


 


Spoiler: I understand nooooow!











Nah, you're fine! I thought that was probably what you meant, I just thought maybe, just maybe, there was some sort of bizarre Canadian custom that involved people giving each other fish as pranks XD congrats, mate, you've already accidentally gotten me and the event hasn't even started yet!


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, you say smart things and you take the fun out of the conversation with your facts

I wish I did believe in fairies, get turned back to an oshawott and is always more than 500 meters from whoever weegee is

p.s does april fish mean we get to attach fish on Ryukouki and TeamScriptKiddies backs


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 1, 2015)

Not granted, cause no.

I wish that 4*3 /3 = a whole number


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Not granted, cause no.
> 
> I wish that 4*3 /3 = a whole number


 
But it does? It equals 4, no matter how you slice it...

I wish you knew how to maths


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> granted, you say smart things and you take the fun out of the conversation with your facts
> 
> I wish I did believe in fairies, get turned back to an oshawott and is always more than 500 meters from whoever weegee is
> 
> p.s does april fish mean we get to attach fish on Ryukouki and TeamScriptKiddies backs


 
Hahaha you got it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 1, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But it does? It equals 4, no matter how you slice it...
> 
> I wish you knew how to maths


 
Granted, cause I already know math. I was putting it in a way where y'all do math


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Aaaaand I divided by zero, now the world collapsed.

I wish we do not do math here.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, because everyone reading this thread lost the memory of numbers

I wish coneturismo didn't negate my last wish


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. IT SHALL BE I

I wish I could friggin log into Club Nintendo...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, I divided by zero again and now it underflows to 65535.

I wish the world is made like a videogame.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I wish the world is made like a videogame.


 
Ok, so can I just say how awesome it would be to document the entire Earth in 3D, then make it into an environment that it is possible for anyone to traverse virtually??


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, pressed reset button

I wish I was immortal on said videogame


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Buy you sit in a virtual jail cell. 

I wish I could think of a good wish to think of that wouldn't be corrupted easily. I wish I was original


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted but you realized if you wished the wish this thread will remained unanswered and become old so you decided to forget it.
I wish I was free from my virtual cell


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. But you must front a 201$ deposit ahead of being cleared. 

I wish I could rob Keven3477's house while he was gone


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. But you must front a 201$ deposit ahead of being cleared.
> 
> I wish I could rob Keven3477's house while he was gone


 
 It really happened to him not too long ago


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted but you get caught by the police trying to rob the 200 dollars you used to buy my marth amiibo

I wish I can sue 2hack for all he has for robbing my house


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You sue me, and lose. You have to pay $201 for damage, and lost monies for wasting ma tiems™ 

I wish I could justify paying $20 for a new mouse.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 1, 2015)

You guys did 3 pages with out me? 
Granted, but it is a actual mouse.

I wish Vins could stop changing his fucking avatar.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. But he changes it exactly one second once you update to 5.0.3.5.8.5-74U

I wish my head didn't ache >.>


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, you get a migraine

I wish I had more Club Nintendo coins


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted ill give them to you tomorrow
I wish everyone returned to their original avatars before the vinscool craze


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 1, 2015)

On 9.5 bitch. But I wish my sister didn't accidently update my 3DS 
Granted, but you got the most horrible pain on the rest of your body.
I wish I could have 100 non-corrupted wishes.

Edit: Was talking to 2hack. Sorry!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Now GBATemp is boring. 

I wish keven would make a vinsAtar and just add navi to it and call it a day


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, now everything's boring

O hai Darkflare69's back

I wish he would bring GBATemp to its knees again tomorrow. That would be hilarious

Edit: Leaving this because it proves 2Hack and I are secretly the same person


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Site is gone foreves.
I wish I had 100 non-corrupt wishes


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. But the first one was used when you last said 'fml' so you're fucked. 


I wish april was over already.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. But it cant be because the granter is still in March.
Okay, my 2nd wish is I want to go to space!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

You go to space. You corrupted it yourself.

I wish I was tired.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, hello tired nice to meet you

I wish there was a pokemon vs Zelda avatar thread (not joining the vinscools)
to find out who is winning



2Hack said:


> I wish keven would make a vinsAtar and just add navi to it and call it a day


 
Never!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Except you will never find it.

The vinsAtars are more than a trend, we are a *movement*; here to bring peace, freedom, security, and bullshit to our new empire!

I wish Keven would be nice and follow the movement.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

he joins just to destroy the movement from the inside

I wish I wasn't the only one rejecting the cult


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2015)

Urm.....granted? 

It's just too bad we're unloved. 

I wish people would believe in my Tempiibo project....


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

granted, you decided to spend actual money to have someone make them and sell them for a lower price

I wish I could finish my homework quickly


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I wish people would believe in my Tempiibo project....


 
It's okay Vulpes, I believed iiiiiiit (actually, if it would have been released any time other than the day before April 1st, I probably would have believed everything other than the whole "It has interchangeable amiibo cards" part)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I probably would have believed everything other than the whole "It has interchangeable amiibo cards" part)



That's actually the easiest part.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I wish I could finish my homework quickly


Wish granted. But you get all answers wrong and ocassionally forget it at home.

I wish keven would join me in the war against links as a Mega Stone.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You guys both lose on day 1 of the war. 

I wish it is warm outside.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted. You guys both lose on day 1 of the war.
> 
> I wish it is warm outside.


Granted. The ice caps melt and Primal Kyogre appears and avenges us.

I wish for a pillow.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You get a live pillow, that wants to eat you more than weegee does. 

I wish Pokemon series didn't get so boring after GBA series


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. You find all the Pokemon games boring now

I wish life wasn't as stressful as it is (but thank goodness for this break, I actually have some "me" time!)


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Your life suddenly becomes more stressful.

I hope many will join me in tge war and not die.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

They all join you, never die, but stuck in eternal pain. 

I wish to catch this bus on time


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted, but you aren't strong enough to hold it after catching it

I wish stuff would happen


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

Granted. Xenoblade has been dumped already  

I wish NA didn't have to wait longer for Xenoblade chronicles 3d


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 2, 2015)

granted, a person called NA walks to a game store and is given a copy upon paying double the price. 

I wish club Nintendo gave beter rewards for platinum members


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. But you must pay 200$ shipping

1$ for handling. 

I wish I could access club nintendo


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2015)

Grantd, you get a maintenance page 

I wish I could bypass this maintenance page


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. You get a 404 page not found

I wish I could redeem donkey Kong already


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. You redeem a "donkey Kong" and get nothing in return

I wish I hadn't just spent an hour and a half in a Kohl's store


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. You spend 90 mins in Mike's store. 

I wish I could sell these bs wiiU games I have. Assassins creed 3 sucks.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted, you get assasins creed 4, which is better 

I wish my laptop stops being so slow these days


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. Format. 

I wish I didn't have assassins creed 4 already. I don't wanna play it since I haven't finished 3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted, I am living the same situation lol. It gonna collect dust.

I wish my easter chocolate wasn't broken


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. It is melted back together, and injected with some salty, rotten, diseased, raw André Schürrle meat. 

I wish Andre didn't leave Chelsea.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted, but it's too late I ate him.

I wish I wasn't so tired.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted, you take some caffeine pills and stay up all night

I wish I had sth that actually tasted good. Popcorn doesn't taste as good as I wished


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted, you have slightly tastier popcorn

I wish this wish was a valid wish that could be wished with the confidence of a non-wishy-washy wish


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. But your wish becomes a strong independent black wish, that don't need no man. 

It becomes independent of you, and moves out, gets two jobs, pays it's own bills, and marries, and doesn't tell you until 2 years later. 

I wish I was in the mood to work. I just wanna grab my cn reward


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Granted. You work and then grab your Cubic Ninja reward

I wish wishity wish


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2015)

Granted, but that is later deemed a triple negative. Revoked.

I wish this thread would start up again


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

Granted, but it immediately hides in tge next page

I wish someone would give me free food


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 9, 2015)

granted, hope you like a squashed burger I found on the street

I wish I was able to pre-order the amiibos I wanted.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> granted, hope you like a squashed burger I found on the street
> 
> I wish I was able to pre-order the amiibos I wanted.


 
Granted, but shipping gets mixed up and you end up with a bunch of paper clips instead

I wish this thread would die already


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 9, 2015)

granted, (waits a second later) hey guess what this thread is revived

I wish I knew how to be funny


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted but everyone literally dies of laughter.

If I wish UPON A STAR that I didn't procrastinate so often, would my wish come true?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. You procrastinate once a day, for 23 hours continuously 

I wish I had less work to do.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted, but now you piled important papers and get a 0

I wish I could Use a

Switch(Name)
case '2Hack' print("Hello m8") Break;
case 'TotalInsanity4' print("Hello Drugm8") Break;
default print("Hello %C", name) Break;

Without having an error in my code.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. But it does nothing. 

I wish I knew what vins was saying with his code


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted I said:
Hello m8 if it was your name
Hello drugm8 if it was TI4's name
Hello "name" if it was anything else.

I wish I could have more time studiying C.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. But you spend all that time teaching me what you are coding. 

I wish people could learn to use Google.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

granted, but they used Bing and still need to be spoonfeed.

I wish my computer stops laging.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. It stops working. 

I wish I didn't tear a ligament in my knee last year. I wanna play soccer again :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. You didn't tear a ligament, but this creates a ripple in space-time that kills you.

I wish Vin didn't change his goddamn avatar again.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. He is banned. 

I wish I had better memory.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted, you didn't say anything specific so I only upgraded the memory of your computer not yours.

I wish for an uncorrupted wish


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted, but your wish that you didn't want corrupted wasn't stated so we're just going to assume that it's that your parent's weren't born.

I wish that I had more reason to actually do my homework.


----------



## plasma (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted, you get $1 million for finishing it, only to be arrested and jailed for money laundering

I wish I had more of a reason to actually get out of bed,


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. Your house catches fire. 

I wish I had more timeeeee


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted, you will have more time soon.

I wish I know how to pass arguments between functions without having a compilation error.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. That is the last thing you learn. 

Sounds like you're working on that C  nice! I will try to get some python done once this semester is over then  

I wish I could have more time now rather than later


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted you get more tiems after waiting for more patience.
(yeah still working on that C )
I wish I had a day off tomorow.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted. You get fired. 

Good, I stopped mid December  got stuck and need to remember to redo that unit, but gave up for the time being. 
I wish it was Thursday tomorrow.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2015)

Granted, it is today and will for 3 more days.

I wish I moved already. July 1st is still too far.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 10, 2015)

Granted. You move to a really shady apartment and get a break in the next day. Who broke in? Weegee.

I wish it was July. I wanna move as well


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Granted, It's july soon(tm)

I wish I could have more redbull.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 10, 2015)

Granted. You get so much red bull that you get a heart attack and barely survive. 

I wish I would get started on my two assignments due tomorrow :/


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Granted, but would need to close the gbatemp tab 

I wish I could focus more in my C book and do my paper on it instead of wasting m time on this forum.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 10, 2015)

Granted. Gbatemp stops working for a year, and you have plenty of time to focus. 

I wish my PC didn't just die. >.> uuughhhh it just haaad to happen didn't it?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

granted your computer comes back to life, but it contains many viruses making it hard to use

I wish I have time travel powers like vins


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Granted. You go back in time and vins takes your time capsule back, and leaves his password protected one in the past. 

I wish I moved last year.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

granted, last year you moved an inch from were you were originally standing.

I wish I didn't make mistakes


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Granted. You are abducted by the government and stuck with answering questions all day and never making mistakes. As a reward, you don't die. 
You also don't make the mistake of rebelling. 

I wish I had a good taste in music


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

granted, you decide to eat music cd's  and records

I wish I was moderately welthy in terms of money and set for life


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Granted. But you are eternally depressed. 

I wish post secondary school was not as expensive as it is


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2015)

granted, the cost for post secondary school (college) dropped for a hundred dollars , its still expensive

I wish I have photographic memory but I can forget what I don't want to remember


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2015)

Granted. Your entire life is terrible and you want to forget all of it, so you do.

I wish I was as cool as Vins


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 14, 2015)

granted, you become as cool as vinscool but then you realize you are only cool on the internet

I wish I had time to continue my ds homebrew project


----------



## migles (Apr 14, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> granted, you become as cool as vinscool but then you realize you are only cool on the internet
> 
> I wish I had time to continue my ds homebrew project


 
granted. doctors found a contagious disease on your skin. and you are under quarantine. fbi\cia or whatever agency deals with this stuff put a big bubble around your house, you can't go out, family, friends or doctors can't enter.

i which i could get a new computer with specs to run new games at maximum options


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2015)

Granted. Your PC was going to be delivered by Amazon Prime but since I saw and I'm an asshole, I decides to shoot it and take it for myself.

I wish I didn't have a headache right now.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

Granted, but your facepaint has to be removed, due to allergic reaction.

I wish I had more visual novel games to play on my nintendo dsi.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, but your facepaint has to be removed, due to allergic reaction.
> 
> I wish I had more visual novel games to play on my nintendo dsi.


Granted. But they are as enjoyable as the Zelda CDi games 

I wish this class would end already.


----------



## migles (Apr 14, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Granted. Your PC was going to be delivered by Amazon Prime but since I saw and I'm an asshole, I decides to shoot it and take it for myself.
> 
> I wish I didn't have a headache right now.


granted, because you ignored your headache you died from a tumour

also. you didn't corrupt my wish.. i didnt get the pc, so it was not granted.. you could say something like, i get the pc, but electricity was shut down because didnt paid the bill. or pc did overheat and burned my house down.
the objective should be: you get the thing but at a high price\with consequences


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

Granted, but you miss important class informations, thus you completely failed the april 24 exam.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, but you miss important class informations, thus you completely failed the april 24 exam.


Close, my exam is on the 25th 

I wish I wasn't so thirsty. Gotta get ma iced capp


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Granted. A polar ice cap falls on you, starting another ice age whilst crushing you

I wish I would stop getting these stupid "Slingshot" ads on this website


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

Granted. You start getting scam websites instead.

I wish I wasn't so hungry.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 17, 2015)

Granted. You're not hungry anymore but you're too full and you had to spend the rest of your life in the toilet rempving what's inside.

I wish I don't miss the kewl stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

Granted. You miss the cool stuff instead.
I wish we didn't have this stupid "teach yourself" thing happening at school


----------



## migles (Apr 17, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Granted. You miss the cool stuff instead.
> I wish we didn't have this stupid "teach yourself" thing happening at school


 
granted. teachers now teach you how to do basic stuff like dress and how to use a bathroom or how to watch porn.

i wish i had friends


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2015)

Granted. You are my friend  But I live so far away. 

I wish I wasn't late.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

Granted. It is now later

I wish I stop eating my fingers


----------



## SammyPoke (Apr 17, 2015)

Granted! But then you'd start eating your toes.

I wish they still aired - _*Viva Piñata*_


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. But you don't have a TV.

I wish I wasn't a lazy fag


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted! Now you're straight and lazy.

I wish I was awesome.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. But you are also full of awe. Meaning you are awful

I wish it was tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted! The world ends tomorrow.
I wish I had more money.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. The world ends tomorrow. 

I wish the world doesn't really end tomorrow


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. The world ends with you.
I wish I wasn't so good at references.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. You suck at references. 

I wish to do really well on my exam tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. The world ends tomorrow again. Right after your exams.

I wish I could find a geeky yet professionally tinted wallpaper for my computer


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted! But you accidentally get a trojan too.
I wish I had a Wii U.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2015)

granted but you never buy a game for it
I wish there were more new wii u games


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted, but they all suck and are horrendously overpriced.
I wish I didn't have shitty posture.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2015)

granted, you become operated at painfully to fix your posture
I wish I didnt lose my wiiu gamepad charger


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. You lose your Wii U Gamepad instead.

I wish I had enough money


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2015)

granted, you didn't specify for what or where so 1.30$ usd is enough money for you
I wish I can control time without time being changed or ended


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. You can now control your alarm clock.

I wish Nintendo would release LoZ: Four Swords Anniversary Edition next year for LoZ's 30th Anniversary for free.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. Everything's DLC.

I wish I had games for my GBA SP.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. You have games for your GBA SP but they were countefeit and onenof them had a bomb inside and it exploded while your playing.

I wish I get an invite for Shoutbox 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. You get an invite, but all it is is a box you shout into. Only two were made.

I wish I had the REAL Sega Dreamcast prominently displayed in the thrift store that exists and will always exist in my hometown that will also exist and always exist and the Dreamcast was working, I had everything I needed to play it in perfect working condition, I had a working television with the right input that is the perfect size, and my house that does exist and always will had power. The power did not go out and my house is disaster proof. Also I am immortal.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. But you realize it was shitty.

I wish for the world to be in pieces


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 18, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Granted. But you realize it was shitty.
> 
> I wish for the world to be in pieces


 
Granted, the world is a jigsaw puzzle that gets put back together in five minutes as part of an interstellar competition

I wish I didn't have to clean


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2015)

granted, you never clean anymore, you eventualy live in a house where it gets dirtier by the day, but you never clean it.

I wish i was less lazy in life


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Granted. You drink too much coffee and accidentally soak yourself in an important business meeting.

I wish that thrift stores bought things for more.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 18, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Granted. You drink too much coffee and accidentally soak yourself in an important business meeting.
> 
> I wish that thrift stores bought things for more.


 
Granted. They give you the exact same amount of money, but in pennies

I wish my sister wasn't hogging the iPad so I could avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. There is now no iPad to hog.

I wish that I owned every retro game console on earth


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. But you have no games for it.

I wish I was smarter.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. You're so smart you kill yourself because you can't relate to anyone.

I wish I was more original.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. You get a small bump on your face that makes you more original, and ugly. 

I wish I was perfect.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. Same deal with the smart thing.

I wish I was good at investing money


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. You know when not to invest. Otherwise, every time you invest, you get your money back minus the investment fees. 

I wish I could sleep now. Even though it is 19:53


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. You fall asleep, *FOREVER*

I wish I wasn't afraid of the dark


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted. But you become afraid of the light. 

I wish I had good gift ideas.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 19, 2015)

granted, you give out good gift that you are invited to lots of parties per day just to bring a gift

I wish the world was in chaos


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 20, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> granted, you give out good gift that you are invited to lots of parties per day just to bring a gift
> 
> I wish the world was in chaos


Granted. Then it burns out. 

Applause on that corruption. 10/10. 

I wish I knew what the hell happened yesterday.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Granted. But nothing happened yesterday

Now wishes. Do what you want with me ;D


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2015)

granted, we did what we wanted from you, now your dismantled body is under a stone spelling r.i.p

I wish that this thread started being active again


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Granted. Everyone makes it active by spamming again.

I wish for weed


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2015)

granted, you get it but a few minutes later you get arrested because it becomes illegal again

I wish there was more stuff to do on the EoF


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Granted. You smoke weed instead.

I wish keven would do meth so he can be original


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2015)

double post


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 23, 2015)

granted, keven starts doing 'math' to be original

I wish I don't get easily tired when staying up late


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2015)

Granted. You later die from coffee overdose.

I wish I could figure out Algebra by myself


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Granted. Weegee shows you how to relax later, though 

I wish I could get back to doing productive things.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 26, 2015)

Granted, however, you're off one productive task.

I wish 3 x 3 divided by four had a decimal...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Granted, however, you're off one productive task.
> 
> I wish 3 x 3 divided by four had a decimal...


 
But it does?... So... Wish corrupted?

I wish you'd lay off on the maths


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But it does?... So... Wish corrupted?
> 
> I wish you'd lay off on the maths


Granted. 2hack doesn't though

I wish I knew that 2+2=5


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Granted. Apparently, the witness of a crime stated that the suspect knows why 2+2=5 and says that the suspect likes Gateway therefore making you the primary suspect of the murder of VinsCool.

I wish time would go faster so I could recieve my N2DS XL.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2015)

granted, time went faster for you that you went to far in time games are rare to find for the Nds's, but you still managed to buy one for twice its original cost.

I wish I made home runs in my softball class


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Granted. However, you are called out on trial for suspicion killing somebody using a softball during your home run.

I wish I could finish my new avatar


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2015)

granted, you "could" finish your avatar, but decide not to

I wish I wasn't the suspect or accused of killing vinscool.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

You aren't the suspect. 2Hack is. You instead become a victim.

I wish rkdbshksbsiejdg fofkenbsgsj shhshs


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2015)

granted, you lose the ability to type what you want and whenever you type you type random letters.

I wish 2hack was found innocent but totalinsanity becomes the suspect


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Granted. TotalInsanity4 testifies against TotalInsanity in court but was found out that TotalInsanity4 is actually the real murderer and TotalInsanity was innocent.

I wish for a wish that couldn't be corrupted even if the wisher below wishes that my wish be corrupted.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 28, 2015)

granted, you discover said wish but decide not to post it because it will end this thread and send it to the next pages.

I wish I knew wich first game to get for my recently arrived psp


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Granted. But you fucked up your PSP.

I wish the EOF was more lively.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2015)

Granted. It becomes lively with 9 year olds making the hottest maymays. 

I wish I could sleep well


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Granted. You sleep so well that you never wake up

I wish you could give me an uncorrupted wish.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2015)

Granted. But you are not allowed to use it. 

I wish to find a job without looking or doing interviews


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2015)

Granted, you now are a garbage collector.

I wish I wasn't tired too early today.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, you now are a garbage collector.
> 
> I wish I wasn't tired too early today.


 
Granted. You get exhausted one minute later though

I don't need to make no wishes, I just got second place in an engineering competition!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

Granted. You revoke your ability to make wishes, and just as that happens, your house burns down.

Congrats btw 

I wish I could stay on task.


----------



## keven3477 (May 1, 2015)

granted, you stay on task so much you never do anything for fun

I wish I was more creative


----------



## 2Hack (May 2, 2015)

Granted. You stay off task so much and be creative. Your life spirals down and you become a creative homeless man with ADHD. 

I wish I had more monies.


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2015)

granted, you get more monies, all 1 usd cent wich become useless in Canada.

I wish I could successfully unscrew all stripped screw on my old3ds and successfully repair my r button with my console working 100%


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 18, 2015)

granted, except nothing happens

I wish $34.00 can have its own bill


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

granted. but it stops production after the first bill and the bill is burned.

I wish job hunting wasn't so depressing.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2015)

Granted, it's super easy to get a job, but you have to work for free in your first year.

I wish for a sack of moldy potatoes.


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2015)

Granted. But there are no potatoes, just mold >

I wish for school to start late


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

granted, but weed stops existing

I wish it for more money, and no problems.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 21, 2015)

Granted, but there is only a $1 dollar raise in your paycheck. 

I wish that 24 + 3 = 27 - 3 + 3 ...


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

Granted, it is simplified to 27=27

I wish I wasn't bored IRL


----------



## 2Hack (May 21, 2015)

Granted. You decide to pirate games and break your morals.

I wish I could sleep properly.


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

Granted, but you get up too late

I wish I could teleport myself.


----------



## 2Hack (May 21, 2015)

Granted. You teleport to space and die. 

I wish waking up too late mattered


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

Granted, it matters to me.

I wish I wasn't wasting my time on internet


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2015)

Granted, you waste your time playing singleplayer video games.

I wish you would stop updating your profile picture seriously


----------



## nxwing (May 21, 2015)

Granted. VinsCool stops updating his avatar and status, *permanently.*

Just smoke weed bruh


----------



## Margen67 (May 21, 2015)

Granted.  Techie8 smokes weed *and* ends up lighting himself on fire.

I wish I never made a wish.


----------



## 2Hack (May 21, 2015)

Granted, you never made a wish and you lose your abilities to like things

I wish I didn't have caffeine on an empty stomach


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted, you never made a wish and you lose your abilities to like things
> 
> I wish I didn't have caffeine on an empty stomach


 
(we're in the same boat)


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Granted, you never made a wish and you lose your abilities to like things
> 
> I wish I didn't have caffeine on an empty stomach


 Granted. You have it on a very full stomach and you puke.


----------

